# Any N scalers out there?



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I recently got into N scale after being a diehard HO scaler since my childhood. I got hooked on the small but very detailed models made in Germany by Fleischman, Trix and others. I haven't done much yet but am planning a small layout for my office(!) I have some Fleischmann and Minitrix locos / rolling stock and a whole bunch of Fleischmann track. I am just waiting on delivery of 16 switches from an eBay auction that I got a really good deal on.

I will post some pics as soon as I get my camera together. I am also considering building a 'Model Train Forum' project layout - perhaps the members of the board could contribute ideas and I could put them into action. Just an idea I have been tossing around. Feedback?

Any other N scalers out there?


----------



## ntrakr51 (Feb 15, 2007)

*Nscalers*

Howdy,
I am an N-Scaler.... I have a large layout to run at the Muskegon Railroad Historical Society, and also have a home shelf layout under construction which is a N scale version of the Port Ogden & Northern Railroad.
It is in the planning stages. But you can check out the MRHS at that link there. 
njoy!
Mark+


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello. I'm new to the forum but not to the hobby. I model in both HO and N.


----------



## David R (Oct 23, 2007)

tworail said:


> Any other N scalers out there?


I will be soon [hopefully]! Currently in the planning stages for a small N-scale layout; the first I have ever built. I've still got a lot to learn, currently reading about DCC controllers, next mission is to learn about gradients and start figuring out if all the cool designs I've made using the Atlas software are actually achieveable/functional/practical!

Any pointers for a complete newbie would be much appreciated!!


----------



## JodiePascal (Oct 29, 2007)

Greetings from Northern Michigan! 
I have to admit, I am more of a model builder than a train enthusiast, but one of my favorite things to model is scale terrain and layouts. I am currently in the process of planning out several small layouts complete with tracks and trains (although possibly without power...) for my home office. I was originally going to go with Z scale, but I love the detail of N scale. I am thinking of creating several small layouts representing different areas of Europe. Any thoughts, suggestions or notes would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and I hope to be a very active member of the forums for some time to come.

JPB


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*Any N scalers out there.*

Just starting out with a coffee table set-up, 18" wide by 48" long oval. With a 9" radius, I burnt out a three axle engine while it was running unattended. I am now using 2 axle engines on the layout. Now there is no binding on the curves. Not much room for switches, so I am into scenery heavily. Got a downtown and residentual section, trees etc.

Another in our train club here has an "el" shape setup, 6 ft long each side by 3 feet wide. He has about 10 switches plus over and under bridge and tunnels. Since his is an open top, he can add and subtract easily.

A 3rd person just moved, had the smallest layout in our club. 2 X 3 feet with one set of switches, mountains and tunnels, and heavy on scenery. Thats it on N gage here. Out club is an all scale club. Stan


----------



## jewhat (Jan 1, 2008)

ntrakr51 said:


> Howdy,
> I am an N-Scaler.... I have a large layout to run at the Muskegon Railroad Historical Society, and also have a home shelf layout under construction which is a N scale version of the Port Ogden & Northern Railroad.
> It is in the planning stages. But you can check out the MRHS at that link there.
> njoy!
> Mark+


W Since you are an N-scaler perhaps you could help me to build my first N scale layout. I want to do N scale because I can do more with the space I have. What do you use for the base 1/4" or 3/8 . Do you use foam on top of the plywood. How do you attach your track. What kind of track do you use. What code ect.
Look forward to your reply
Jay


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*New N scaler*

1/4 " ply is Ok if you rib it at one foot squares. Difficult to attach flex tracks on foam. You would have to pin and glue overnight, each section. Not too much noise on N-scale engines. Cork roadbed is an alternative to foam. Small nails will then stick to the cork.

My 20" X 60" coffee table layout is tracks on 1/8" masonite glued down. Ribs under are about 16 X 20 frame, no bowing yet. Table frame is sturdy & size will stay the same, no further strengh needed. Would recommend 3/8" thk plywood if you are using the full width of 4".


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

HO and N scale are so small I do not know how you guys do it


----------



## zimaaron (Jan 9, 2008)

I am just getting into model trains, and seeing as how i live in a dorm room most of the time these days, i figured smaller is better. I plan on building a coffee table layout, simple, small, country area. Any tips on how to build the table and whether to use glass or plexi-glass would be great. Also, would people recommend using sectional track or flex-track primarily, and manual turnouts or electric switch turnouts. 
Thanks
aaron


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd use tempered glass, plexi will scratch way too easily as a coffee table surface. Here are some plans to consider>>> http://www.thortrains.net/trackplan/Nmini1.html Sectional track is fine if you solder most of the joints, then they don't become a maintenance and electrical problem. Electric turnouts would be best as you would avoid knocking over scenery. Here is a website that might help you in building one>>> http://www.coffeetabletrains.com/

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## manosdr (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, I have a maquette and a big collection in N scale.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

manosdr said:


> Hi, I have a maquette and a big collection in N scale.


Wow! That is one awsome looking layout! It is _sooo_ clean too, great job


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Greetings from Airzona, I have an n scale layout . Been in N scale since the 70's. A divorce cost me my layout room, remarried, and live in a four bedroom home with the wife, her house, but she won't let me have a room. My solution is build a layout room on skeds and load it on a trailer I have, next I hope to find a rancher up here who will let me park the layout shed on his property somewhere. A small generator will power mine. I'm going to beat the wife problem. Shed will be 8.5 ft by 10 ft. this will allow me to install my 4x8 layout in it.
Now days we have so many great running locos and such a variety, it' like being in heaven for a change. One of my favorite projects has been casting my own log buggies. I built the master from styrene, then made a mold using micro mark RTV, and then cast copies in resin, also from micro mark. Great stuff. Also cast some four truck hot metal cars for fun. Don't have a blast furnace, but the cars have been fun, and they are eye catchers in a mixed freight.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

N Scaler here. New to the forum but not new to the hobby.
Just posted pics of my new layout in the workshop section.


----------

